# Season Rewind. Show your Deer



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Lets see what everyone killed this year.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not the best pictures but all I have on my phone. My Alabama limit.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing Big but We're eating :thumbsup:








Black Water








Black Water








Blue Spring AL.








Tuskegee National Forest AL.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Had an awesome year in Gulf County....great time spent with family and friends


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

this is a deer from pickens co. al. killed in dec.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

1-6 Point I killed an awesome morning 12/29-came to a grunt call

2-Trey's 8 point killed on a plot 1/13 PM

3- 8 point killed 1/13

4 - 8 point killed 1/14 - 114 3/8 gross score by self


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Oklahoma 146" 8pt
Alabama 10pt
Couple of slick heads
Alabama "nephew" 8pt
Alabama 131 5/8 9pt


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Heres what I killed this year.














.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres mosta what I killed


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wait... I found some more


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Was just proud to be able to pull the trigger....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TP - Way ta go!!
proud you could pull it too!!
But you have to admit my pics will eat better!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I had my best season ever. Both of my kids killed their first deer, and i killed my largest with a bow. Great season!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

IL 11pt, Evergreen 8pt, 17in wide 5pt and another 16 in wide 5pt that I don't have a pic of


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

All taken from Florida. two bucks from Perdido River (8pt and broken 4pt), Doe from Central Florida, And three Does and two bucks from blackwater (spike and 5pt).


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Trying hard, that picture of ground meat is awful light colored for deer. LOL


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

beulahboy said:


> View attachment 42106
> 
> Was just proud to be able to pull the trigger....


Pretty Deer, Can't say that for the Mug sitting behind him.:whistling::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey pal, glad to hear from you and TRYIN ! Gotta be honest, I am GLAD to see it over- but we all know that means that Honey-Do list is gonna get whipped out and held over our heads for a while now..... 
There are some migty fine racks sported on this thread!! There are still a bunch of folks that haven't posted on here with pics.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

1- my boys 8, killed in Al.
2- my boys slick head, in Al.
3- my biggest BW, or ever for that matter
4- ole Jacob Landry's good buck, came to a grunt inAl.


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Last two weekends of the season in Portland Alabama... Called both of these guys in. You guys may remember seeing the 9 in some camera pics I posted earlier in the year...









*Barry's Ten*









*Barry's Nine*









*Nine in Velvet*


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats a big 9 point! And a bigger smile!


----------



## flattop (Jan 17, 2012)

My 12yr old son's first Texas Panhandle hunt.. He killed these 3 bucks..


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

A couple from the phone, I killed 3 does in bow season but didnt have the iPhone then but the 5pt was my buddy's grandpas kill there outta blackwater


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

*8 point from Walnut Hill*

My second 8 point ( a 9 point if you count a sticker on the left side) of the year in Walnut Hill. Not real wide but he had 7 inch bases. My 4 year old son followed the blood trail for about 100 yards and found him. Just like a little Bloodhound......


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Dad's 9pt








My 210lb bull








One cold aft with my boys. 








Tested my AR15 out. 








Tested the AR again the next day. I found that it will get the job done. 








7mag doe in my corn patch. 









Got 3 nannies with the bow that I didn't have pics of. Yeah I wore the does out this year. Got invited on a couple of doe killing weekends at a friends place and took advantage of the situation. I didn't kill the one buck I wanted but he did make it through the season so hoping he will be around and bigger next year.


----------



## argoram (Feb 14, 2009)

*Season Summary*

1. Wyoming 8pt November 13th
2. Florida 8pt January 15th
3. Florida 6pt February 12th


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

My first buck with a bow killed around Beulah

Sent from Team Overkill


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

sirmashalot said:


> My first buck with a bow killed around Beulah not bad first year of bowhuntin I'm hooked!
> 
> Sent from Team Overkill
> 
> Sent from Team Overkill


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine buck, Cap'n Ed !


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My deer wasn't too big, but he evidently was a pretty tough boy. One side of his antlers was broken completely off, and the other side has a broken tine. There was a large red circle under the skin on the front of his neck and a very large bruise on his throat. Some bully deer must have gotten the best of the fight. 
I shot him with my muzzle loader late friday evening, only 2 days before season was over. His antlers were so dark, the day so late, 5:25pm, and the distance so far, 100yards, that I didn't see any antlers until I saw him on the ground dead. :yes: 

Sea-r-cy


----------

